# Black Piranha Id



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey fellow P-fury member!
Need ur help on this one. I bought this black piranha from my lfs. Hes about lil over 5inch...need ur help witht he ID!

I will take better pix if necessary

I personally think its a s. rhombeus but im just a newbie.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

rhom


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

although a little thin, it looks like a Rhom to me too..

nice pick up


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

it looks really mean...nice p


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

looks like a altuvi to me for some reason


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Most likely a rhom. A little more elongated than usuall but looks very cool. Where in ottawa did u get it from? Big Als?


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

Cobra said:


> Most likely a rhom. A little more elongated than usuall but looks very cool. Where in ottawa did u get it from? Big Als?
> [snapback]1165468[/snapback]​


yah i got him from the big al's in kanata for 50$...it was the first time i saw black P's there...they had about 10 black P's and a few "red trunk" piranhas, whatever that is??

Sorry for goin off-topic...please dont ban me lol


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

They are rhoms for sure then because the big als over here gets there rhoms from the same supplier. And I have 2 rhoms from bigals that wer properly ID'd. What did those red trunk piranhas look like??


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I have an altuvei and your fish looks identical.


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

elong IMO


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I think S. rhombeus


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

I think the picture gives an illusion of an elongated fish...in real life, he's not that long. Just to clarify things.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

superman88 said:


> in real life, he's not that long. Just to clarify things.
> [snapback]1166785[/snapback]​


Speak for yourself


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

rhom


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

man it sucks when everyone comes up with differnt things lol most people said my compressus was a rhom and after i think 4 times posting him up here over like a month period they finaly said he was a compressus. dont worry dude the pros will figure it out


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

That's not a S. elongatus for sure


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont see any bars. Scutes are not that big. No way an elongatus.

I believe you have an S. rhombeus.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Definately not an elong, but I can see where people may believe it is. Rhombeus.


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

Well since this thread is still not closed yet...i assume there still a lill doubt on the ID of this fish. 
So i just recently snapped these pictures...

I know GG uve said "ive beleived u have an s.rhombeus" but u havent closed the thread yet...so close it if u still beleive its an s. rhombeus after looking at these new pix!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm almost positive that's a rhombeus.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

looks like it has bars to me


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I dont see any bars. Scutes are not that big. No way an elongatus.
> 
> I believe you have an S. rhombeus.
> [snapback]1168997[/snapback]​


same here.
think its a s.rhombeus


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

In looking at the old and new pics....I still think it is a rhom. In the bottom pics it does look like there are bars...but because the lighting is dark in the pics..I think that may be playing into it.

Im still going with S. Rhombeus..and am almost positive..but I will leave this open to get some more opinions.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My guess is S. rhombeus as well, although I'm not 100% convinced (something seems off...)


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

Ok fellow P-fury member...its been about 4 months now and i fatten up this guy a lil! Got a brand new pic for IDing...Hopefully we can finally ID this John Doe!

he's got a black terminal band on his tail, a yellowish tint on his anal fin, red eyes and a red tint on the throat.

Better pix will be coming out if theres still doubts.


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

another pic w/o flash

And another one


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Its really hard to tell in the pics if there are bars or not. Your able to see it 1st hand, what do you think SM?
I think i see bars, in which case those eyes are saying compressus, but the lack of spotting beyond the lateral line is sayin altuvei. Im gonna stick it out here and say you have a nice altuvei.


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

He does have about 10% bars and 90% spots...but the bars looks like they are spots that happens to be merge together due to the 2 spots being close to each other...thats wut throwing me off.

just took more pix...u can kinda see wut im saying about 2 spots forming bars.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Looks like a rhom to me but whatever it is, it's a nice fish for $50.00.
Even stays still for pictures!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks like a rhom to me too


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

looks like a rhom


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its 100% rhom with the newest pics and as for the species of rhom i actually think this thing looks like a VINNY!!!!!!!!!!!! you lucky SOB you got a vinny rhom from a big als HAHAHAHAHA meet in kingston for $100?


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> its 100% rhom with the newest pics and as for the species of rhom i actually think this thing looks like a VINNY!!!!!!!!!!!! you lucky SOB you got a vinny rhom from a big als HAHAHAHAHA meet in kingston for $100?


Thanx Dan, i'll keep ur offer in mind. Once i get my hand on a bigger rhom/serra...he will be up for grab.

Back to the fish ID, those bars on the fish is really confusing me. He didnt have them on the first pictures but now he seems to have them. Does compressus/altuvie have bars from when they are juveniles or does the spots becomes bar in a later stage?

BTW i wanna thank everybody for there input, its greatly appreciated!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

superman88 said:


> its 100% rhom with the newest pics and as for the species of rhom i actually think this thing looks like a VINNY!!!!!!!!!!!! you lucky SOB you got a vinny rhom from a big als HAHAHAHAHA meet in kingston for $100?


Thanx Dan, i'll keep ur offer in mind. Once i get my hand on a bigger rhom/serra...he will be up for grab.

Back to the fish ID, those bars on the fish is really confusing me. He didnt have them on the first pictures but now he seems to have them. Does compressus/altuvie have bars from when they are juveniles or does the spots becomes bar in a later stage?

BTW i wanna thank everybody for there input, its greatly appreciated!
[/quote]

PM frank to ask him if you think its a vinny.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

he looks to have also thickened up and gotten a bit taller how many inches is this guy now? much more mature looking then the first ID pic you posted


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The fish appears to be S. rhombeus and seems to fit the Venezuelan photos of this species.


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

WOW! This is good news!! Thank u Frank and everybody else! This thread can now be closed with great satisfaction.

Dan, the fish was aaround 5inch when i first got him...he is now almost reaching 5.5inch. Not a big fella but he did thicken up alot and his fin got much better!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

superman88 said:


> This thread can now be closed with great satisfaction.


As you wish









Good luck with that beauty


----------

